# moved imap folder, outlook 2010 can't "access data file"



## dreborn (Mar 19, 2006)

really annoying problem...hope someone can help!

I was running out of space on my c:\ ssd drive so i wanted to move my large .pst files onto my storage drive.

I closed outlook

open up mail/data files from control panel

found location of the data files and cut them into a new location on my storage drive (i did this with all .pst files including archive.pst and outlook.pst)

once they were moved, without opening outlook, i double clicked on each one within the data files window, it said "can't locate blah blah" and then i navigated to each specific .pst in its new location

all i thought was well

i reopened outlook and all my accounts are there, i can receive mail fine, but I can't send. when i try to send from an account it gives me a "(0X8004010F Outlook data file cannot be accessed."

I have spent hours reading forums to try and help my problem and none of the solutions have worked.

I have tried to create a new profile but I can't seem to "connect" it to my old profile or accounts.

anything I can do?

thanks!


----------



## Macnamara_Dan (Oct 5, 2010)

You can try deleting all email accounts that are set in Outlook and recreating them.
Then you can open the PST file (File-Open-Open Outlook Data File) I believe and just use it like another inbox.
Then it may be possible to relocate your incoming emails to this PST (mailbox) file but I am not too sure. I don't have much experience setting up Imap accounts, just exchange ones.


----------



## dreborn (Mar 19, 2006)

hmm....if i delete the email account and then open it's data file (.pst), it brings in all the emails but it doesn't recreate the email account. So...I'm not sure how I should do that.

is this with a new profile or my current one? Basically, I would rather not delete and recreate each email account (since I have 8) but obviously I'll do it if I know it will fix the problem.


----------



## Macnamara_Dan (Oct 5, 2010)

There was also option to select in which box to download specific account emails, but as I said I am not to sure about IMAP accounts.


----------



## digipip (Nov 23, 2010)

I have had the same problem yesterday, with a customers new outlook. This has nothing to do with the account. But you have to go into the settings in outlook, under the account, and change the path for the pst files. This is under, settings, accounts, change, and then there is some exstra options. Can not quit remember, since I do not have the outlook 2010 here on this pc. But it is possible to solve it. Just have to tell outlook where to look for the files, and delete the old "history", of paths for the old files / files you moved.


----------

